

The Next Admissions Challenge: Evaluating Online Education - tokenadult
http://chronicle.com/article/The-Next-Admissions-Challenge-/48625/

======
learnalist
Reading the article and the comments, Its a shame with any advancement in
Education, online or off. We cant look to quantify someones learning
experience without tests and exams.

* Where is the acknowledgement for?

"self motivated" study

"curiosity"

"learning for life, not just for an exam next week"

With that aside, I think online education should complement or co-exist
tightly with face to face education. Best of both worlds. The time my children
( which I dont have ) are old enough to be at school. The tech, internet and
daily living is going to be vastly different from when I went to school.
Should be interesting assuming we get some great forward thinkers on the job!

